# The Middle-Earth on Earth



## Maksim Kakitsev (Jun 6, 2012)

I've made an overlay of maps of the Middle-Earth and Europe, to scale. Placing the Shire in England (the West Midlands, to be precise, roughly over Warwickshire where Tolkien spent his early years), this gives you an idea of distances and climate regions in LotR.

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c18/maxphotouk/middleearth3.jpg


Here's a wider map of our world, with the above "middle-earth" bit in the box:

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c18/maxphotouk/middleearth3.jpg

Makes me wonder what the rest of Tolkien's world was like, what landscapes and peoples inhabited it.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 9, 2012)

This is pretty neat.


----------



## halva (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow, that is cool. I definitely agree with the assumption that you based it on.


----------



## Mike (Aug 10, 2012)

Excellent work. However, the second link leads to the same map as the first.

Karen Wynn Fonstad did some extrapolation of what the rest of Middle-Earth looked like. You can find one of the maps here.


----------

